# Yiddish: Unknown text



## HershaleO

Heavy-duty Yiddish/German talent required!
The attached photograph is from a beautifully crafted bible that was given, in 1845, as a wedding present to a young couple in Vöhl, Germany and was later rescued from the garbage on the day after Kristallnacht.
This bible was given to my mother in 1975, by a Catholic friend, in Frankfurt am Main, who wished this bible to return to Jewish hands!
Now that I have it, I have been investigating the history of this family and would like to know what this dedication says.  I do believe that there is a fascinating story behind this!
I would appreciate any help whatsoever!
Thanks!


----------



## bibax

The last two lines are written in the Kurrentschrift for sure (the last line reads as "das nachts 1845"). The rest is quite illegible and probably not in Kurrentschrift.

Das ist eine undeutliche Handschrift.


----------



## fdb

bibax said:


> (the last line reads as "das nachts 1845").



But what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Demiurg

For the German lines in Kurrentschrift you could ask in the German forum.  There are some experts over there.


fdb said:


> (the last line reads as "das nachts 1845").
> 
> 
> 
> But what is that supposed to mean?
Click to expand...

Maybe it's "d*e*s Nachts" (_at night_).


----------



## bibax

Demiurg said:


> Maybe it's "d*e*s Nachts" (_at night_).


You're right. It is often difficult to distinguish 'a' and 'e' in a handwriting (though their prescribed standard forms in the Kurrentschrift are distinct).

I was confused as the noun Nacht is feminine (in der Nacht). The temporal adverb is usually written 'nachts' (= nights, at/during night; similarly 'tags' = during day) and needs no article. The expression 'des Nachts' seems to be an oddity of the German grammar.

I can also decipher the suffix -heit in the middle of the line above. And that's all.


----------



## AnythingGoes

I showed this to my 93-year-old father. His first language was Yiddish and he was educated at a yeshiva. Sadly though, he could only recognize one or two words. He said it was a form of handwriting he's not familiar with.

You could try contacting the Yiddish Book Center.


----------



## OzzyM

I think it starts like:
לזכרון 
איך בעשערטע הירדורך דאס שיינא פרויא ... שבת קודש ו'  לאדר תר"ה ... קראנק ... וועלכעס איך לזכרון איינשרעיבע

In Latin letters:
Le-zikaron
Ich bescherte hierdurch das scheine Froya ... Shabat Kodesh (day) 6 of (month) Adar (in the Jewish year) TR"H. ... krank ... welches Ich le-Zikaron einschreibe.

Which means I guess:
For remembrance (or as a testimony)
I give (or destine) through this (letter) (to?) the excellent lady [here comes her name?] ... Saturday, 6th of Adar TR"H (= 15th March 1845). ... sick ... which I for remembrance write down.

Added: later I can read a few more words, like צוואנציג פיר גרייצער = zwanzig vier (24) Greizer.
Comment: בעשערטע (or באשערטע) = bescherte is often said for the groom and bride who are *destined* (נועדו) for each other.
Comment: פרויא = Froya is not the usual term for an unmarried woman, I'd expect מיידל = Meidl or alike. See פרוי – װיקיפּעדיע.
Comment: there were two Adar is this year, seems to be Adar B.


----------



## duvija

There is an e-mail group called 'mendele' (or Mendele) and you can subscribe (it's free, of course) and there are many older people who may help you. I joined about 20 years ago and there are always interesting questions/answers.


----------

